# Action Figures



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Has anyone ever used action figures on their layouts?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i know of at least one who does that. over there in the british Gscalecentral forum.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Action figures? Like as in DOLLS for boys? hehehe. 

Most are the wrong size.... Hmmmm, I wonder if GI Joe's Kung Fu Grip would keep him on the roof? "Attack of the 24 foot tall Village People sailor guy!"









Seriously tho, If it works for you, then go for it! At least they ought to be easier to pose than cutting and splicing Preiser's stuff


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

no, Mik, there are smaller action figures too. between four and five inches tall.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 24 Nov 2010 09:43 PM 
no, Mik, there are smaller action figures too. between four and five inches tall. 
That's what I said, too big ...... 8-10 feet tall in 1:24.... maybe in 7/8" scale?

I just couldn't resist the mental picture of a 12" tall one hanging on the roof.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i am just trying to visualize a Barbie or Big Jim scaled train on 45mm track. 
that would be about 2 and a half foot scale gauge. 

imagine: all those lovely pink thingies that would be avayable for scenery! 
(only the building of houses in the right scale would be a space problem)


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dont forget about super Nick with the Kong Fu grip

And karatie chop


he was a very lmited edition but very worth having


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Polly Pockets, someone on GSC/GSM was using them.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Whats wrong with action figures? If they are in scale. I sometimes have Indiana Jones working on my railroad 


```
[url="http://s42.photobucket.com/albums/e341/Kraehwinkle/Figuren/?action=view&current=7240Jones3.jpg"][img]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e341/Kraehwinkle/Figuren/7240Jones3.jpg[/img][/url]
```



```
[url="http://s42.photobucket.com/albums/e341/Kraehwinkle/Figuren/?action=view&current=7260G-Force2.jpg"][img]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e341/Kraehwinkle/Figuren/7260G-Force2.jpg[/img][/url]
```
 













They are approx. in 1 : 18, so quite suitable for Brit. 16mm scale or some of the LGB stuff. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That's a great picture! Those Indiana Jones figures fit in nicely!

Don't know if this is really an action figure (arms and legs can not move...) but I have this police officer that came with a plastic police toy car. Looks OK to me, about 1:24 / 1:22,5 scale. It does needs some repainting.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember the smaller g.i. joe action figures. I think they were under 4 inches and had as many points of articulation as their 12 inch counter parts. My son used to have those when he was a kid. I saved most of his toys that weren't destroyed and during my move I tried to find them, but to no avail. I'm pretty sure they would have made pretty good 1:20.32 figures. Just apply some new clothing to them and set them in any pose.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The cooks in my Army Hospital diner car were World Wrestling Championship action figures before painting. A set of three cost about $6.00 at Walmart.










JimC


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, remind me not to complain about the food to the chef in _that_ dining car. And whatever you do, don't order the knuckle sandwich! 

I've got a box full of GI Joe figures whose heads and other body parts I've used for this or that. Most have any number of weird science-fiction-looking things molded into the body that make them unsuitable for use, but a few have made their way onto the trains. I've also got a few Indiana Jones figures I picked up cheap. They've yet to make it onto the railroad, though I use them extensively when building models for testing handrails and other things. If my 6' 3" figure can't reach it without a step, it gets a step. 

Later, 

K


----------

